# Redundancy Question



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Currently work part time at local community association and as part of council cutbacks have the option to take redundancy. got an offer, which is ok, but need to know will i have to pay Tax and NI on it?

Thanks


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

ikon66 said:


> Currently work part time at local community association and as part of council cutbacks have the option to take redundancy. got an offer, which is ok, but need to know will i have to pay Tax and NI on it?
> 
> Thanks


Shouldn't have to. I think you can get around 30-40k in redundancy tax free.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I think it is tax free.

When I laid off people years back I seem to remember their pay packets were not taxed for redundancy.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Statutory redundancy payments are tax exempt, anything over the statutory amount is liable to tax.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Statutory tax-free amount is £30,000. Above that and you do incur tax/NI


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks chaps it's only a few hours on a Saturday so no where near £30k 

Cheers


----------

